# GIAC software to be available at Dubfest 2007 on Sunday 9/9/07



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2003)

We just wanted to let you all know that VF-Engineering will be flashing GIAC software on-site at Dubfest on Sunday 9/9/07! If you are on the fence about coming, be sure to make it out as there will be show specials you wont be able to get anywhere else. Please see a GIAC or VF representative at our booth if you are interested in purchasing flash software and we will get you taken care of.
For more show details visit the Dubfest website at http://www.dubfestusa.com



















_Modified by [email protected] at 2:52 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: GIAC software to be available at Dubfest 2007 on Sunday 9/9/07 ([email protected])*

See everyone at the show today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

